# Tegu's, they are everything the are made out to be!



## Max713 (Jun 19, 2011)

What a month, Kimo is now 23" long, that's 6 inches in one month!!!
It's not only been an incredible month for growth physically, but he seems to be getting smarter every day. He's now completely used to me, with zero fear. He doesn't hide from me in his enclosure, he doesn't breath heavy or seemed stressed at all during handling. The only even slight bit of hesitation he ever shows is a little puffing show when I go to grab him out of his enclosure. A little show is right, he doesn't even shy away from me, litte huff, in my hand and ready to explore. Now that I think about it, he hasn't even done that in the past few days...

His potty training has began, every day when he is taken out of his enclosure, straight into the tub he goes. He isn't aloud out to roam until he's done his business. He seems to have figured this out, he's never liked his baths, so now he seems to squeeze one out as soon as possible in order to get out of the tub as quickly as possible *pausing for a second, Kimo just leaped on my lap from the back of the couch*
People warned me how badly Tegu poop smelled... I could never have imagined... The best I could describe it, would be if the devil himself ate nothing but old chinese food, kafiltafish and asparagus for two weeks, took a dump on a plate and put it in the microwave. 

Kimo now spends a lot of time out of his enclosure, up to 2, maybe 3 hours a day. He's quite the curious guy, and he's finally getting to the point where I can actually let him check stuff out, without the fear of him running, or fitting through the tiniest crevasses. He loves running around the kitchen while I cook dinner!

He's eating like crazy to what comes out to be about a tenth of a pound of food for day, still a picky eater, but absolutely chows down on turkey.

I guess what I'm getting at is Tegu's are all that they are made out to be, I love my little guy!
One month ago:











Now!


----------



## reptastic (Jun 19, 2011)

Congrats, he is growing fast, and looking great, wait til the end of summer he'll be downing a lb. a day lol, tegus are the best reptile i ever kept so i know exactly how you feel, just know it only gets better as they get older, i look foward to seeing him when he is all big and strong


----------



## got10 (Jun 19, 2011)

love em love em love em . In all I have eight


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jun 19, 2011)

No hype,.. its all true


----------



## glk832 (Jun 19, 2011)

Thats great I cant wait until my red begins to like me more.... She is getting bet... I notice the 713 on the picture are you in houston,tx


----------



## Max713 (Jun 19, 2011)

glk832 said:


> Thats great I cant wait until my red begins to like me more.... She is getting bet... I notice the 713 on the picture are you in houston,tx



Is that the area code there? No I'm in Oregon. I use 713 for everything, used to be my motocross number in my racing days.


----------



## Rhetoric (Jun 19, 2011)

Yay Oregon!


----------



## montana (Jun 20, 2011)

It rains every day in Oregon [except July when it is 100 degrees ]


----------



## Max713 (Jun 20, 2011)

montana said:


> It rains every day in Oregon [except July when it is 100 degrees ]



That's a common misconception, average precipitation in central oregon is only 11.7", it's isn't called the high desert for nothing. The valley (western oregon) has a much higher average at 37.5". The springs here are very wet, the summers are great!


----------



## montana (Jun 20, 2011)

I lived for a year and a half in Sheridan ...

Rained every day !!


----------



## Max713 (Jun 20, 2011)

Sounds like you had a wet year and a half!


----------



## montana (Jun 20, 2011)

I told the guy I was working with that I would sell him the whole state for 28 cents ..


----------



## Jefroka (Jun 20, 2011)

OK, 2nd picture "Man, that chunk of hand meat sure looks good (as he licks his lips!)

2nd to last pic "You talkin' to me?" "Well, you must be cause I'm the only one here!"


...Jefroka


----------



## montana (Jun 20, 2011)

Jefroka said:


> OK, 2nd picture "Man, that chunk of hand meat sure looks good (as he licks his lips!)
> 
> 2nd to last pic "You talkin' to me?" "Well, you must be cause I'm the only one here!"
> Better look out for Jefroka in the caption contest !!!
> ...


----------



## Max713 (Jun 20, 2011)

Jefroka said:


> OK, 2nd picture "Man, that chunk of hand meat sure looks good (as he licks his lips!)
> 
> 2nd to last pic "You talkin' to me?" "Well, you must be cause I'm the only one here!"
> 
> ...



Haha, if only he could talk...


----------



## frost (Jun 21, 2011)

nice little tegu.the younger pic looks like the one i got now.


----------

